# Want a really great experience - What should I buy - an assembled tv, a vu premium (Branded) tv or a 32inch monitor ?



## Perk5 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello,

First of all sorry for the long post but I really wanted to tell my requirement of a much better experience and bigger view, and the 4 options I have researched for my case. I will be really glad if you can take some effort to see my somewhat long writing. I really need the answer very soon.

I currently have a 40 inch tv attached to my pc for its screen. Its a very good quality assembled tv. I had bought it from a good dealer who produces very decent quality tvs at some price higher than other assembled cheap tv dealers who just give a sized tv at cheap quality but dont give much quality in their tvs. My tv has very nice colors and my brother also has bought many tvs (big ones too) from this dealer. Its a very nice experience sitting in front of my current tv compared to my earlier tv I had before for use with my pc. My current tv is a smart android tv with full hd resolution and is attached to my tv by a hdmi port, and has very nice colors as compared to my earlier assembled tv and was bought at some more price than common price of the cheap assembled tvs at the common dealers found in big no.s at olx.in and youtube vlog videos. My current assembled tv was bought about 1 year or 1.5 years back at cost of Rs. 17000. (so to tell that my present tv is quite a good quality panel bought at some extra price from a good dealer than the other many cheap dealers found at olx.in and youtube, with NOW (a year later) selling 40 inch 4k tvs at just starting Rs. 10,000)

Now I want to have a really even much better experience sitting in front of my new tv (that I want to buy now) than my current nice tv. I sit for very long hours using the tv as like a monitor with main usage as web browsing in chrome with many tabs open, online work and downloading, watching movies and some video editing. No photoshop or so although I really want best colors great experience now.

I thoroughly researched online for my next screen ranging from assembled tvs to budget range branded tvs to monitors. The size I want now is 55 inch for tvs which come with 4k. My budget is - I want a really much better experience than my current 40 inch tv - but I want to keep as low as possible too with that - so budget is from Rs.15,000 to 40,000.

55 inch tvs start with the many common tv dealers at olx.in - from Rs.20,000 (Some tv dealers at olx.in also say QLED panel and HDR included in the 55 inch tvs while costing only Rs.20,000 - while I highly doubt getting these features and any good colors and decent panel in just cheap Rs.20,000 55 inch tvs) Can I get all these things - QLED, HDR, very nice colors, decent panel - in any 55 inch tv at any assembled tvs dealer ?

Then I have seen some fine tv dealers videos in youtube which give some good fine 55 inch tvs at 23,000 and they say that give good quality panels in their tvs - while their tvs being standard common screens (though they truly say that if we want QLED 55 tvs then we would have to spend atleast 30,000). Should I buy their 23,000 tvs - will they be really better quality and experience than my current tv ?

Or I have to not buy any common cheap 20,000 tvs (olx.in) or 23,000 tvs (good quality at youtube seen delhi based dealers) AND SHOULD BUY ONLY VU PREMIUM TVS - which I have found after some good online research to be the KING of budget range tvs, with THEM BEING as good tvs as the branded sony and lg EVEN. The vu tvs are hard to find online n offline too but after quite some searching for vu tv dealers I have found 1 tv dealer giving VU PREMIUM 55 inch tv at Rs.40,000 with 3 year warranty (the online same model at flipkart which is sold out now was selling previously for approx 34,000 with 1 year warranty). The vu premium tv has very good high 400 nits brightness and it has HDR 10 too. So to get my good experience, should I buy the vu premium tvs only - which would cost me a quite high Rs.40,000 which I can still shell out if vu tv's quality is really much much better than the 20,000 or 23,000 assembled tvs. Please tell me this.

One thing more - I also am thinking of buying a monitor - as the 55 inch tvs I would view from like 4 feet 6 inches far away (my current distance from my present tv). Should I sit 5 or 5.5 feet away for the 55 inch tv, please tell. For monitor - I can buy a 32 inch monitor and keep it 1 feet or less far away (very close to my eyes so as to get a big screen view). Would the 32 inch monitor give me as large a view as a 50 or 55 inch tv (placed at 5 feet away ? As I really want a bigger screen view (atleast 1.25 times more) than my current 40 inch tv placed 4 feet 6 inches far away from me. And 32 inch fullhd ips cheap monitors I saw on amazon.in start at only Rs.13000 and some higher for better ones (like 21,000 for 1440p acer ips monitors). 4k monitors cost a quite more. IF I buy a 32 inch monitor, do I really need to go with 4k or i can have a very good experience even with 1080p or 1440p ips monitors ? I mainly do much web browsing with chrome and for movies I watch 720p downloaded movies from sites like downloadhub, world4ufree. Dont watch much 4k content at present but that may change maybe in future. Should I then really spend so much on a 4k monitor or should I buy only a 1080p or 1440p monitor to cut the cost. As I wont be downloading movies in resolution more than 720p or 1080p in somewhat long future.

So what should I buy - I want a quite bigger (about 1.25 times more) view than my current 40 inch tv and I want really a great experience for my screen. Would a 23,000 55 inch fine quality assembled tv really fulfil my needs or should I trust olx.in tv dealers who say to give QLED, HDR, good colours and a decent panel in just Rs.20,000 - would their tv have these 4 features ? or should I buy the KING of budget tvs - vu premium only - costing Rs.40,000 - would they be really far better than the assembled tvs ? or would the 32 inch monitor kept at 1 feet away fulfill my need for the quite bigger view (1.25 times more) than my current 40 inch tv placed at 4 feet 6 inches away ? If so then if the colours and experience of the monitor too will be really on par with the good panel assembled tvs or the vu premium tvs, to give a similar experience, then I would like to buy the 1080p or 1440p monitor - to really bring the cost down from 40,000 to 13,000+ (starting price of 1080p 32inch monitors on amazon.in. Please tell clearly all, as I want now a really much better experience for my new screen display than my current good assembled tv, while keeping costs reasonable if similar experience n no much difference between vu premium 4k 55inch tvs and 32inch monitors. Also to tell that I use my pc with the display for really long hours. Looking to buy within 4-7 days.

Thanks really for reading my whole post.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2020)

First of all there is no such thing as assembled TVs in India, you are most probably talking about grey market imports. These are TVs bought from Thailand/Malaysia etc which have much lower electronics prices because of low taxes without paying customs duty(aka smuggling via Nepal border). There may be original brands but you won't get warranty on them as they are not legally imported into the country.

There is not much point in buying 40"+ TVs if you download 720p/low quality 1080p stuff. For reference, I download at least 8gb 1080p file for a 2 hour video & many times it reaches 15-16gb 1080p file for a 2 hour video & this is for my 32" TV.

As for using such large TVs as monitors I can tell you to simply forget about it. I have tried using my 32" TV as pc monitor for web browsing & in the end I still preferred my 15.6" laptop screen over it. Large size TVs are good only for watching videos. For web browsing etc stick to monitors & even there many people recommend ~27" 1080p monitor.

@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2020)

First of all, don't post such long posts I almost thought it's not worth reading.

I have no idea of assembled TVs & as whitestar said, it might just be smuggled TVs or panels. No idea about those, nor will I recommend them with a sane mind considering you can get good 43" 4K TVs for 25k.

For TV, get this went it goes on sale: 
Hisense A71F 139cm (55 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV  with Dolby Vision & ATMOS Online at best Prices In India

For monitors, even 27" 1080p is considered not great for sharpness, so 32" will be worse. But those 13k options aren't bad. I'm satisfied with my 24" 1080p monitor, its about 70cm away from me covers a decent enough field of view for me. For movies, 32" 1080p should be decent, but you might see pixels during web browsing & working with docs, etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2020)

I ignored the post because of wall of text. Thought it was spam.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I ignored the post because of wall of text. Thought it was spam.


 That is why I posted & tagged here.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all there is no such thing as assembled TVs in India,


nah man, assembled tvs are a thing. Technically its as easy as assembling a PC. Only issue for a regular guy would be getting parts. Those in the market have access to all sorts of suppliers and knowledge of what fits where. Get a panel + one control board + power board + case. Done! olx is full of people selling assembled Tvs .

Technically brands like videocon (RIP) are also just selling assembled TVs . I opened my broken videocon TV and googled the part numbers. All parts were just generic boards found on aliexpress. videocon did 0 RnD (research, develop)

OP: assembled Tvs would be a lottery. I personally avoid to save headaches.
Also your post got a lil...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> nah man, assembled tvs are a thing. Technically its as easy as assembling a PC. Only issue for a regular guy would be getting parts. Those in the market have access to all sorts of suppliers and knowledge of what fits where. Get a panel + one control board + power board + case. Done! olx is full of people selling assembled Tvs .


That sounds more like a hack job than assembling. Also the panel is the costliest component in any TV & is also the one having most chances of going kaput so I doubt you will find good quality reasonably priced panel in used components market compared to getting a branded sony/samsung/lg from grey market.

P.S. That video though


----------



## rockfella (Aug 17, 2020)

Try to download x265 format. It has the best "size to IQ ratio" even a 2/3GB file looks great. Avoid using TV as a monitor ever. TVs are not meant for web browsing. Can really damage your eyes + There is no such thing like a 24'27" Monitor with 1920x*1200 *Res 


whitestar_999 said:


> First of all there is no such thing as assembled TVs in India, you are most probably talking about grey market imports. These are TVs bought from Thailand/Malaysia etc which have much lower electronics prices because of low taxes without paying customs duty(aka smuggling via Nepal border). There may be original brands but you won't get warranty on them as they are not legally imported into the country.
> 
> There is not much point in buying 40"+ TVs if you download 720p/low quality 1080p stuff. For reference, I download at least 8gb 1080p file for a 2 hour video & many times it reaches 15-16gb 1080p file for a 2 hour video & this is for my 32" TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Try to download x265 format. It has the best "size to IQ ratio" even a 2/3GB file looks great. Avoid using TV as a monitor ever. TVs are not meant for web browsing. Can really damage your eyes + *There is no such thing like a 24'27" Monitor with 1920x1200 Res*


16:10 monitors do exist, they are considered good for professional work or normal office work:
ASUS ProArt Display PA248QV 24.1" WUXGA 1920 x 1200 16:10 Professional Monitor, 100% sRGB/Rec.709 Delta E < 2, IPS, DisplayPort HDMI D-Sub, Calman Verified, Eye Care, Anti-glare, Tilt Pivot Swivel Height Adjustable - Newegg.com

India availability is questionable as we don't get a lot of electronics here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Try to download x265 format. It has the best "size to IQ ratio" even a 2/3GB file looks great. Avoid using TV as a monitor ever. TVs are not meant for web browsing. Can really damage your eyes + There is no such thing like a 24'27" Monitor with 1920x*1200 *Res


I have tried x265 files too but there also the highest quality in 1080p is similar in size to x264 files so not much difference. I agree though that for those having storage/bandwidth limitations they are a good option for smaller size good quality video files.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 17, 2020)

@whitestar_999 - I believe those panels are new and not from used from old parts. Buying panels have low import duties so that might make obtaining such panels very cost effective for assemblers. If they have contact, know how on how to obtain them.


----------

